# Good Change or Bad Change?



## AnnaBelle (Feb 5, 2007)

I colored my hair today. I didn't expect it to turn out this dark, and it's taking some MAJOR getting used to!

So what do you all think? Was this a good change, or a bad change for my color?

*Before:*







*After:*


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 5, 2007)

Aww...it looks cute! Your new hair has a natural yet sexy look to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 5, 2007)

i like both, BUT the first pic says "party girl" while the 2nd says "sweet married girl!"

but you can sure pull off both looks, very pretty!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks honey! I just can't seem to get used to it! It's very different! I haven't been a brunette in a long, long time! lol

Thanks Diana! Doesn't look like I'm getting married for another 3 years though!

Believe it or not, I have never been to a party in my entire life! Not even in college! lol


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 5, 2007)

I love it! I don't know if it's because of different lighting in the pictures, but the darker color really warms up your skintone. It's definately a good change =).


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 5, 2007)

Haha, I love that the first pic was your "pornstar" look. But both colors are great on you - I just highlighted my dark hair with blond this past week &amp; its still taking me time to get used to it. But everyone I know loves it.

With yours - I'm sure you'd get loads of compliments. It does make you seem more "girl next door" - but in a good way. Not boring or anything, good job!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 5, 2007)

I like picture #1.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 5, 2007)

I like the darker better, more natural!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 5, 2007)

i love it,it softens you out and gives you this natural vixen look


----------



## Kathy (Feb 5, 2007)

I like the darker hair on you Annabelle! You make a beautiful blonde OR brunette.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 5, 2007)

oh no!!! i was waaayyyy off!!! lol!!! wow, i guess thats why they say "dont judge a book by its cover!!!" lol!!! i wonder what people think of me!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

I already said this - but I LOVE IT!! You look so wonderful!

P.S. You have the bangs I want - but noone can seem to get them cut so they do that! Grr!


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 5, 2007)

I like your new color a lot.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Feb 5, 2007)

You look great it both pics, but I think your new color is more flattering.


----------



## deadbychocolate (Feb 5, 2007)

i love the second one...u look classy.


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 5, 2007)

That is what I was thinking too. I like the darker.


----------



## iiweazle (Feb 5, 2007)

I really think the darker looks much better you will get used to it. It does look soooo nice with your skintone


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 5, 2007)

I love the hair style &amp; colour both.


----------



## han (Feb 5, 2007)

your beautiful as a blonde or brunette, but i love #1


----------



## Ricci (Feb 5, 2007)

U lucky girl!! u can go with both!!! U should see me blonde omg yukka!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 5, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing! You are gorgeous both ways though I do tend to favor brunettes.


----------



## Lain_knights (Feb 5, 2007)

This is more natural, and you seem to be "punchy" this way !


----------



## Ricci (Feb 5, 2007)

U mean sexier?


----------



## Lain_knights (Feb 5, 2007)

I mean full of energy.


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 5, 2007)

both look great......im more of a blonde girl.....So i love the blonde...but they both look great on you hun


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 5, 2007)

I like them both actually- u can pull off both looks lucky u!! What did u use to color it? Or did u go to the salon?


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 5, 2007)

I love the look of blonde with lots of different highlights in pic #1, probably because I'm 1/2 asian and despite the fact that I've tried, its just not going to happen properly on my hair anytime soon. Though I'd go for the 1st pic for that fact alone, the brown is definitely more natural and laidback, and they both look great.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 5, 2007)

I like it both ways but I always like brown more so I love the second one!


----------



## sweeti3gal (Feb 5, 2007)

woah..thats a big of a change..but i really love your darker hair! it looks great on you!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 5, 2007)

It ser looks sooo nice!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 5, 2007)

I love the second colour. You call it Brunette but to me it is light golden brown - barely a brunette shade.

What do your friends/family think of the change?


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 5, 2007)

I love it Annabelle. Definitely two thumbs up. Now your beautiful face is showcased.


----------



## Tina Marie (Feb 6, 2007)

I love it! It really suits you!


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 6, 2007)

I love it! I am partial to darker hair though, but you are such a beautiful girl that I think both the blonde and the brunette colors suit you. I also wish I could get my bangs and brows to behave like yours. Your a hottie!


----------



## Shelley (Feb 6, 2007)

I think you look good both as a blonde and a brunette, your lucky!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 6, 2007)

Aww thanks everyone! You all have made my day!!

I used ION Colour Brillance Creme from Sally's in light brown.

Thank you! It is a big change. I glanced at myself in the mirror today and I didn't recognize myself! :lol:

My fiancee loved it; although he likes the blonde better. My friends didn't even think it was me for a minute. I got lots of compliments today, especially from strangers! lol

I used brow wax for my brows to keep them in place. They don't want to behave at all. I just spray my bangs down really good, and they usually stay most of the day!


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 6, 2007)

I love the darker one the best!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GuessWho (Feb 6, 2007)

you look great in both...but I like #2 more


----------



## lauraggg (Feb 6, 2007)

Brunette definitely! You look really great with darker hair.


----------



## Shanelle (Feb 6, 2007)

I really loved the blond! You look beautiful both ways though!


----------



## macface (Feb 6, 2007)

I like the blond better in the other picture you look older.


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow, it's a completely different look! You're lucky to be able to go blond and brunette. I like the look, your skintone looks much warmer.


----------



## la_moni (Feb 6, 2007)

U look great as a blonde or brunette. But as a brunette it does go better with your complexion and it does make u look more mature.


----------



## jessimau (Feb 6, 2007)

You look great both ways, but I like the brunette better. It really suits your skintone and makes you look more all-natural sexy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2007)

they're both gorgeous, anna. i like pic #2 because you look so natural. very nice!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 8, 2007)

wow ..love ur hair !!!


----------



## memaize (Feb 8, 2007)

Good change! I love the change! You're beautiful in both pictures but the after pic really looks great - more natural. Very nice


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the brunette picture!! You look great either way, but like everyone else said it makes you look softer and more natural!! It is a really pretty color on you!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It's starting to fade out now. I hope it fades out just a little more.

I'm getting a little more used to it now. I really didn't like it when I first did it, but now I like it!

Gosh, I can't make my mind up sometimes! :lol:


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 8, 2007)

I like both colors but I think I like pic. #1 better!! But like everyone else said you look Great in both!


----------



## rlise (Feb 8, 2007)

oh girl! i love dark hair.... you going from blonde to brown is amazing. you look so very gorgeous w/ dark hair!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 9, 2007)

Aww thanks Elise!!

Now, let's try to convince Kenny to like dark hair... lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 9, 2007)

Id say thats a good change. That color looks good on you.


----------



## dolphin11211 (Mar 3, 2007)

OMG LOVE IT it looks sooo good , it will take gettin used to but i bet ur gettin so many compliments on it


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Mar 3, 2007)

I like the change, you look older.


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 5, 2007)

i love both of the colors, but i personally think that the darker looks better with your skintone.


----------



## malina (Mar 5, 2007)

Love the new hair! It definitely looks more natural.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 5, 2007)

You look so stunning with darker hair! I love it

It goes with your skintone so beautifully


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 5, 2007)

i like them both


----------



## loree85 (Mar 5, 2007)

I really like the latter one, very naturally sexy


----------



## cinnamingirl (Mar 7, 2007)

i like the first one but i love the second..........


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 10, 2007)

Simply gorgeous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I thought the same thing *Sirvinya *did, the new color does warms up your skintone.


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 19, 2007)

look fab in 2nd pic

love it


----------



## MindySue (Mar 19, 2007)

you're so lovely in both!! you could easily pull of any color i think!


----------



## H1baby (Mar 19, 2007)

I love it. As a matter of fact my hair was about the same blonde as yours and last night I colored mine dark. It does take a little bit to get use to but I love brown hair so much and I am sooooo sick of blonde. My natural is brown but not a pretty brown so I bought a color that has a little golden/reddish cast to it. Not alot just a little in the brown. I told my husband I WILL NOT go back to blonde. I love your cut too.


----------

